
Warren Buffett Bidding for Yahoo Assets with Quicken Loans Founder - geoffwoo
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/13/warren-buffett-bidding-for-yahoo-assets-with-quicken-loans-founder.html
======
nabla9
It seems that Buffett is helping finance the offer. He might not be the part
of the consortium. He may have arranged a loan for them. That would be more
the style of Buffet. Selling pickaxes during a gold rush. He rarely invests
directly in technology companies.

>The consortium is in the second round of bidding in the auction for Yahoo's
assets, the people said. Buffett is helping finance the offer, one of the
people added.

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-m-a-buffett-
idUSKCN0...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-m-a-buffett-
idUSKCN0Y42ME)

~~~
fiatmoney
Yeah, Buffett prefers buying high free cash flow assets, ideally backed by
some kind of monopoly or other barrier to entry, and then using the cheap
money to offer exactly this kind of financing. Buying Yahoo assets themselves
wouldn't be at all his style.

~~~
tacos
Yup, he buys well-run companies then leaves the managers to do their thing,
offering capital when needed. Yahoo is the most anti-Buffett company on Earth.

This is more like when he loaned money to GE. Hope this bid wins, I always
love learning how he structures his deals.

------
siscia
It sound as a good news for everybody.

Buffett is know for not putting too much pressure on his investments giving
them the time to grow and be profitable.

It is a strategy that worked pretty well, however a technology company is a
different beast from the other companies in the Hathaway portfolio (winner
takes it all/most), said so Yahoo can still an important player with the right
management.

~~~
ghshephard
More detail here: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-13/buffett-
ba...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-13/buffett-backs-group-
bidding-for-yahoo-assets-reuters-reports)

Buffet isn't bidding for the group, it wouldn't be part of the Hathaway
portfolio. He's just providing the financial backing for Dan Gilbert.

------
hkmurakami
Buffet buying a stake in a technology company. Never thought I'd see the day.

~~~
godzillabrennus
He bought into ibm

~~~
pyvpx
I know they have a quantum computer, Watson AI, and that Power
architecture...but isn't IBM primarily a sales and consulting company? at
least, by revenue and headcount?

~~~
abhi3
Is yahoo really a technology company? IMO it's more of a media company.

~~~
fma
Anything that publishes content for public consumption to get advertising
revenue is a media company. Google publishes search results to get ads.
Facebook published your information for ads. Twitter publishes your tweets for
ads.

I heard on the radio that someone proclaimed Facebook is now a media
company...no, they've always been a media company.

